# Build your own G3 line up



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Here's the 3 I'd like to see together:

Steve Morse
Eric Johnson
Steve Lukather


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Just to drive the guitar hero worshippers crazy:

Johnny Marr
Doug Martsch
Raymond McGinley


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Since there are no time machines....yet... :wink: 

Billy Gibbons
Andy Timmons
Richard Simmons


:Can we _PLEASE_ get a laugh smiley soon  :


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

Not that this would really do very well in the real world, but the three guys I'd love to sit up close to and watch play guitar (that are still alive) are:

Steve Vai
John Petrucci
Dave Mustaine


There are other guitar players that I would like to emulate more, but I'd be fascinated to watch those three play.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

searchin4signal said:


> Since there are no time machines....yet... :wink:
> 
> Billy Gibbons
> Andy Timmons
> ...


I'd pay to see that! And I'll second the laugh smiley request.


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

Still Alive:

Blues Saraceno
Andy Timmons
Jeff Beck 

Not as alive:

Jimi Hendrix
Rory Gallagher
Jeff Beck


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...brilliant thread!!!

canadian g3:

frank marino
kim mitchell
jeff healey

international g3:

steve vai
jeff beck
danny gatton

-dh


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Yngwie Malmsteen
Jason Becker
Marty Friedman


----------



## starvingstudent (Mar 16, 2007)

Joe Satriani
Paul Gilbert
Zakk Wylde

Paul and Zakk's solo stuff really rocks... big fan


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...brilliant thread!!!
> 
> canadian g3:
> 
> ...


 
Canadian G3 without Colin James and Jeff Healey?


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

G3 for different genres:

Fusion:
Allan Holdsworth
John McLaughlin
Frank Gambale

Classical:
Roland Dyens
Arnaud Dumond
Stephen Rak

Country:
Danny Gatton
Albert Lee
Roy Clark

Jazz:
Joe Pass
Pat Martino
George Benson

Traditional:
Vai 
Satch 
Petrucci

Canadian:
Frank Marino
Kim Mitchell
Rik Emmett


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

My currently breathing line-up would be

Gary Moore
John Petrucci
Steve Vai

The non breathing line-up would be

Frank Zappa
Hendrix
SRV


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

Tony Macalpine
Kerry King
Jim "Reverend Horton" Heat

That would be great... or not :banana:


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> My currently breathing line-up would be
> 
> Gary Moore
> John Petrucci
> Steve Vai



Ooh, that's a good one. :bow: 

You'd definitely want to wear your good ears for that evening.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Allan Holdsworth
Scott Henderson
Jeff Beck

special Guest: Michael Landau

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Canadian G3 without Colin James and Jeff Healey?


...yeah, i thought about that, but colin is pretty much strictly blues. in retrospect, i guess it would make sense to replace owen muir with jeff.

-dh


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...yeah, i thought about that, but colin is pretty much strictly blues. in retrospect, i guess it would make sense to replace owen muir with jeff.
> 
> -dh


I guess I must be missing something that Kim Mitchell has done? Is there something I should listening to?


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I guess I must be missing something that Kim Mitchell has done? Is there something I should listening to?


I'm a huge Kim Mitchell fan. 

For fusion type stuff, I think some of his guitar work on Max Webster's Universal Juveniles and Mutiny up My Sleeve is my favourite. 

Lots of guitar work on Kim's solo cds, check out Akimbo Alogo. He should have new cd out any month. I believe that ZZ Top's Bill Ham either produced or engineered the cd.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

CalgaryTerry said:


> I'm a huge Kim Mitchell fan.
> 
> For fusion type stuff, I think some of his guitar work on Max Webster's Universal Juveniles and Mutiny up My Sleeve is my favourite.
> 
> Lots of guitar work on Kim's solo cds, check out Akimbo Alogo. He should have new cd out any month. I believe that ZZ Top's Bill Ham either produced or engineered the cd.


Didn't spend too much time listening to his Max Webster stuff. None of his solo stuff popped into my head as: man this guy can play.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I were Yngwie Malmsteen, it would be:

1. Yngwie Malmsteen
2. Yngwie Malmsteen
3. Yngwie Malmsteen

:wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Jeff Beck
Jimmy Page
Eric Clapton

Yardbirds G3. I could dig that!


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

:rockon2: :rockon2: :rockon2: preferably some attractive women with.....







Dick Wagner and Steve Hunter behind the curtain:food-smiley-004: playing like crazy

Andy


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I guess I must be missing something that Kim Mitchell has done? Is there something I should listening to?


...kim does his best soloing when he's on stage. he rarely lets loose in the studio.

glad to see i'm not the only one here who considers him to be a tragically under-appreciated guitarist.

-dh


----------

